# The barn is silent and empty.......



## quads (Mar 2, 2012)

It's all over, the barn is silent and empty. I did ok yesterday, thinking only of the job at hand, until after the last load of cows was leaving the farm - the load with all the babies. I went to the milkhouse to wash off my boots, Mrs. Quads was already in there, and when I opened the door she had tears streaming down her face. My poor little wife. I think I felt worst of all for her.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry. I don't think that many understand what livestock mean to those that raise and care for it. It's definitely about more than money.


----------



## zelachowski (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry to here about your ending of the dairy business. My wife's family were farmers in Lancaster, PA for 300 years and shut the farm when their son died in an accident. A cousin still owns the place, but they just lease the land to other farmers for hay ect. Are you still going to farm, but do something else or are you getting out of the business entirely? We have a farm, but it's just a hobby, mainly for my wife who has that heritage. I wish the best as you transition to another stage in life.


----------



## davmor (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry, that is a sad day. I remember how sad my Grandfather was when he had to finally sell the family farm. He cried like a baby when they loaded up his cows. Good luck.


----------



## corey21 (Mar 2, 2012)

So sorry quads. It is sad to lose livestock.


----------



## lukem (Mar 2, 2012)

Well Quads, it is a sad day indeed.  But I can't help but be reminded that my BIL and his family are restarting their dairy, this time on a much larger scale.  They are almost done laying block for the parlor, clearing/seeding/fencing some additional lots, and should start milking in a couple months.  I hope they enjoy it as much as you did.

If you aren't milking you can spend more time on taking some of those fantastic pictures.


----------



## sublime68charger (Mar 2, 2012)

Quads, good luck moving foward with thing's in life.

though now you wont have to cut your wood cutting day's short to get back and start the evening chores  

sublime out.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 2, 2012)

Didn't catch why you had to get rid of the animals, but sad anyhow. Seems the dairys are all going to factory farms
around here. I do some construction work for a 2,000 head dairy just down the road. I guess If you can't beat them, join them ?
Lots of neighbors here raise new stock for them and feed etc....


----------



## Got Wood (Mar 2, 2012)

Quads, your story is heart breaking. So sorry.... perhaps you can start a career as a photographer - your pic's are always awesome - thanks for sharing.


----------



## fireview2788 (Mar 2, 2012)

Another family farm closing and locking the gate for the final time.  Truly a sad day for all of you.  I worked in a farm store for 4.5 years and farmers have a special place in my heart.  Great people no matter what they grow/raise.

fv


----------



## Stax (Mar 2, 2012)

Sad stories suck.  Pics: Riveting.  Keep your head up Quads.


----------



## jimbom (Mar 2, 2012)

Sunrise this morning was perfect.  Then the storm front came through the Ozarks.  While it was dark, I read your post.  I cried.  For you and yours. For times when the ancestors and other family turned and looked into the empty barn.

The sun came out brilliant in a break in the thunderclouds.  We missed the worst.  Heard they had 2" hail in Hermann.  Now the clouds returned.

The sun will be back.  Hang in there.  We are pulling for you.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 2, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of this . . . another chapter in Quad's life has closed . . . perhaps another chapter will start.


----------



## Jags (Mar 2, 2012)

Quads - I think I remember a prior post about getting a couple of "pets".  This might be the time.  It is tragic to see a family farm broke up.  Very sorry to hear that you are part of one.


----------



## quads (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you all!  Time marches on, and as much as we miss the cows, all things change.  I have caught myself looking toward the pasture several times already today, checking on the cows, that aren't there anymore.  For those of you interested in the story of how we ended up this way, you can see more pics and read about it here:  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/90790/

Now, time to move on to the next chapter in our lives..........


----------



## sublime68charger (Mar 2, 2012)

well for today you can just watch it snow and think about how you can stay inside and not have to deal with having to go out and slop through it to feed all the cows/young stock

I worked for about 3 different dairy farmer's in my youth and now all of those barn's now sit empty.

sublime out.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 2, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> Now, time to move on to the next chapter in our lives..........



I always say that quads when there is a major change in my life. I try to make a negative into a positive no matter how hard it may be.
Love the pics you took...you are really a talented photographer. Thanks for sharing your story. Wishing you and your family happiness in your next "chapter."

I always enjoy your pics


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 2, 2012)

it makes me sad, when sad things happen to sweet people like yourself. be well sir. on the positive, now you'll have time to take up automobile racing....vroom.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 2, 2012)

quads, we know and understand the feelings. But you have the right idea of the new chapter. I can picture your wife with tears as my wife is the same way. Well, it does hurt when you have to get rid of the stock. So sorry.


----------



## loon (Mar 3, 2012)

Sure is pretty hard to read this thread quads..You and your family take care eh..

Terry


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 3, 2012)

Too sad!


----------



## hobbyheater (Mar 3, 2012)

[quote author="quads" date="1330706545"]It's all over, the barn is silent and empty.  

My teenage years were spent on a small farm in the Bella Coola Valley.  We had three milk cows of which we only milked one; the other 40 head were Heinz 57 types.  What I remember most was the individual personalities of several of the cows. Because of our Heinz 57 stock, two of the neighboring farms asked us not to keep a bull and were more that happy to make a bull available for reasons you can understand.  One of the milk cows, when she came into heat, would go "a courting" and would bring both of the neighboring Hereford bulls home with her!   Another one had learned how to turn the lever to start the water pouring into the trough in the barn yard. This was not a problem in the summer as it was a gravity system from a stream on the hillside behind the farm but in the winter, the water came from a well with the pump being located in the basement of my stepbrother's house directly below his bedroom.  This cow always seemed to turn the water on in the middle of the night.
 It is sad that this chapter in your life has closed but no one can take the memories away from you.


----------



## bogydave (Mar 3, 2012)

Sad story.
One of those "Life is" moments.

From how hard you work & how positive you are here, I have confidence that you are gonna be fine.
I'm betting the "new chapter" is as happy as the previous one 
Don't to anything for the "sad now" though.

Wishing you well.
Hey, you have some great memories & pictures.


----------



## quads (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks again everyone!  Yes, it will be a big change (this morning I'm wondering if someday I will ever be able to stop getting out of bed at milking time, HA!), but we will be fine.  I still have my little wood selling hobby, and I plan on getting my old bicycle out of the shed.  After all the years of doing the milking on the old uneven cement floor of the barn, my knees and legs bother me a lot.  I'm hoping to get them back into shape by riding my bicycle more.  And one good thing now is that I won't have to worry about being back to the farm in time for milking anymore.  Maybe someday we will get a motorhome..............


----------



## ScotO (Mar 3, 2012)

after all you went through with that crappy situation, Quads, I am sure things will turn around for you.  I, too, love looking at your pictures.  You have a keen eye for the little details, and you take the pics without focusing on those subtle things.  That is a gift, and you may want to look into the photography because you have a gift.  Landscapes and candids, you could make some good money my friend.  Keep your chin up, love the ones that mean the most to you, and move forward.  Life will work it out, you just have to keep rolling with the flow.......


----------



## raybonz (Mar 3, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 Well said.. Cows are such docile creatures I just hope the new owners treat them well..

Ray


----------



## loon (Mar 3, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> I plan on getting my old bicycle out of the shed.  After all the years of doing the milking on the old uneven cement floor of the barn, my knees and legs bother me a lot.  I'm hoping to get them back into shape by riding my bicycle more.  And one good thing now is that I won't have to worry about being back to the farm in time for milking anymore.  Maybe someday we will get a motorhome..............



Just an idea for ya quads  ;-P 

loon


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 3, 2012)

Quads, Sorry that you've lost your friends. I hope things end up better for you.

Loon, Where's the wood stove and where's Quads gonna keep all his wood on that thing?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 3, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone!  Yes, it will be a big change (this morning I'm wondering if someday I will ever be able to stop getting out of bed at milking time, HA!), but we will be fine.  I still have my little wood selling hobby, and I plan on getting my old bicycle out of the shed.  After all the years of doing the milking on the old uneven cement floor of the barn, my knees and legs bother me a lot.  I'm hoping to get them back into shape by riding my bicycle more.  And one good thing now is that I won't have to worry about being back to the farm in time for milking anymore.  Maybe someday we will get a motorhome..............



quads, I don't think it is so much the uneven floors as much as the cold cement floors. It does take a toll. It also sounds like you might take the path we did. We got great enjoyment from our motor home and still miss it but the price of gas is a bit scary now. As for the bike, that will be good for the knees is you use it right. The big thing is to have lots of gearing on it. Keep it in a low enough gear so you don't put a lot of pressure on the knees. I also had to graduate from the old style bike to the recumbent when my body really started objecting. The tennis elbow was bad but not as bad as the carpal tunnel thing. Then there is the shoulder problem but the final thing that drove me away from them is the neck problems. That hurt bad. So, I graduated to a recumbent bike and it is amazing the difference. Now I can see the road and all around me rather than spending most of the time looking down at the front wheel and the pavement. Here is a picture of one of my bikes:


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 3, 2012)

Backwoods has a got a point on the knees. Also, take time to get an opinion from a doc or a qualified PT on your joints. Need to rebuild in the right direction.


FWIW--i have been a self employed Milk hauler for 20 yrs. Seen a few situations like you had. Heartbreaking to say the least. Sounds like you got a great family.....we've seen worse, but still rough. 

Start goofing around more with the camera. you got the touch. Now with digital it's takes the bite out of some of the cost.

You get bored, come on up..... you drive this when you get here....


----------



## quads (Mar 4, 2012)

HA!  That camper bike looks neat, but I'm not sure if I'd have power enough to move it!  My old bike is just a single speed, and coaster brakes.  HAHA!  Maybe that milk truck could double a s a motorhome for me.  Make money and go camping at the same time.


----------



## loon (Mar 5, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Loon, Where's the wood stove and where's Quads gonna keep all his wood on that thing?




Not sure about the stacks yet flatbed? BUT!!  ;-)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 5, 2012)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> Backwoods has a got a point on the knees. Also, take time to get an opinion from a doc or a qualified PT on your joints. Need to rebuild in the right direction.
> 
> 
> FWIW--i have been a self employed Milk hauler for 20 yrs. Seen a few situations like you had. Heartbreaking to say the least. Sounds like you got a great family.....we've seen worse, but still rough.
> ...




And to think back to when we used to put our milk in cans rather than the bulk tank. I still laugh when they made us switch and said no more cans after (date). Then we found out the milk would be picked up every other day and most farmers around just shook their heads remembering the times the milkman had to stir and stir until the milk reached temperature so he could haul it. My how things do change! I think about this every time I see today's milk haulers.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 7, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> flyingcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny you mentioned cans. The last few yrs i am getting a number of Amish moving in. Mainly from NYS,Ohio,Ky. They are what i term"old school" Amish. They milk by hand, pour over into milk cans that are submerged in ice water. When done milinmg all the cows, they transport the cans(by horse and buggy) to the community milk room. Usually 4 tanks in each modern house. 1 tank for each family. They pour the milk into a modern tank. So far they're quality has been exceptional. i can give them a decent rate for hauling by making 1 stop with the truck. interesting people to say the least.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 7, 2012)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Amish family in my area that runs a dairy farm are a little more modern . . . while they do not do the electricity thing in their homes, harvest ice in the winter and do not have the farm connected to the power lines they are keeping the milk chilled with the use of a generator. And yes . . . very interesting folks . . . and wicked friendly and accomodating as they have allowed us to continue to use their land for ATV and snowmobile trails.


----------



## quads (Mar 7, 2012)

My uncle, that used to own the farm before my cousin, had a milk hauling business many, many years ago.  He handled a lot of milk cans!  The only milk cans on the farm these days were setting in front of the milkhouse with flowers planted in the lids!  HA!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 8, 2012)

loon said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so making that out of pallets !!

Pete


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2012)

:lol: Fantastic! LOL  :lol:


----------



## fossil (Mar 8, 2012)

flyingcow said:
			
		

> ...i have been a self employed Milk hauler for 20 yrs. Seen a few situations like you had. Heartbreaking to say the least. Sounds like you got a great family.....we've seen worse, but still rough...



That's one_ beautiful_ rig, flyingcow.  Rick


----------



## basswidow (Mar 9, 2012)

Enjoyed the Pic's Quads.  Sorry about the farm.  Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## quads (Mar 9, 2012)

basswidow said:
			
		

> Enjoyed the Pic's Quads.  Sorry about the farm.  Hope you and your family are well.


Thanks!  I got the papers from the estate's lawyer yesterday.  I am officially an heir, one of......27!  But it isn't about inheriting anything to me, I don't care about money and possessions.  I just thought it was odd that after I was the only other relative to have anything to do with the farm and cows all these years and suddenly there are so many other relatives, many of which I have never even met, are heirs to the farm.  HAHA!


----------



## Jags (Mar 9, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> I am officially an heir, one of......27!



Now you can run out and buy that Fiskars X27 you always wanted. ;-P


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2012)

Jags said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, well, I haven't seen any money.  I might actually be an heir of bills!  HA!


----------



## begreen (Mar 10, 2012)

Is that like the heir of the dog that bit you?


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2012)

HAHA!  Exactly BeGreen!


----------



## oldspark (Mar 10, 2012)

quads said:
			
		

> basswidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Too bad it did not work out different so you could have kept farming, its a way of life that can be hard to let go.


----------



## quads (Mar 10, 2012)

oldspark said:
			
		

> Too bad it did not work out different so you could have kept farming, its a way of life that can be hard to let go.


Yes, but my cousin neglected the farm quite a bit.  It's rundown enough that without some serious upgrades it's really hard to make any money at it.  Especially with so few cows in a barn that is 100+ years old.  And I'm too old to start all over again......HA!


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 11, 2012)

I know what you are going through. We just sold a 40 acre farm that had been in the family since about 1920. The guy that bought was in my class at High school and gave us a more than fair price and lives about a 1/4 mile from the farm and has farmed my land at my house for about 20years and is honest as the day as long.
  He called me a couple of weeks ago to tell me that the fire dept. was going to burn the barn down for practice at no charge to him. About 45 minutes later he called and said things had changed and a guy was coming to take the barn apart and then he sells the siding and beams. I would have hated to see it go up in flames. Plus this way maybe part of our family legacy can live on as a mantle or room siding in somebody's house.

 Now we are moving on to selling a 80 acre farm that has been in the family since 1868! I am having real issues about this but I know that life has to go on. The kid that is buying this is a Grandson of the guy that was farming it after my Grandfather retired in the 70's, so I know it is going into good hands and he is buying just 70 acres and I am buying 10 acres from my 4 sisters which is basically the old house,barn,sheds,some swamp and woods.

 Hang in there I think we are both old and tough enough to survive. Sometimes a good crying time by yourself helps also.

Take care.

Gary


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks Gary!  This is a total of three old family farms that my cousin owned.  All will be gone.  I'm not even sure exactly how much land is involved yet, but what I could think of off the top of my head is 575 acres.  Plus he owned an old store in the tiny town up the road from us, which he sold auto parts out of years ago.  And he had an auto-body repair shop which he no longer operated.  5 houses, and I don't know how many sheds and other buildings.  To top it all off, he was a hoarder.  Large collections of various things, mostly antiques, and a huge collection of old cars, tractors, and whatever else, and lots and lots of junk.  The cows went first, the rest will follow suit probably within a year or so.


----------



## RowCropRenegade (Mar 11, 2012)

I come from a family farm of 1500 acres.  Has there been any talk of renting out the farm?  Capital gains taxes will eat your family up if you decide to sell.  I hate to see family farms be dismantled for the almighty dollar.  It takes so many years to put them together.  Sweat, blood and memories.  Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## quads (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, we are planning to rent the fields out for this growing season, while it's in probate, to help pay the taxes.  Sadly, nothing will be kept, everything will be sold.  My cousin had no will and the closest relatives are first cousins.  There will really be no way to keep the farm together because there are a total of 27 heirs!  Out of those 27 heirs, I am the only one that has ever had any interest in the farm and cows.


----------



## midwestcoast (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the ending of an era for you & your family Quads.  Seeing a family farm lost is a very sad thing; much more sad if you're one who's lived on the land, & that's about all I can say about that.
  For what is its worth I think you have the a great attitude here & I applaude you for it.  No sense in fighting if you won't end-up any better off if you win. When family fights, no-one ever really wins anyways...  You sound solid in where you're at & what you believe. Let the 27 cousins fight over the scraps, dreaming of striking it rich from 1/27'th of an old dairy farm. The only real value it has they'll never understand anyhow.  That's a game for the confused and the greedy. 
Best of luck in your sorta-retirement!


----------

